# Problème alimentation - diode magsafe "instable"



## Thiball (21 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

J'ouvre un nouveau sujet car j'ai de nouveau un souci matériel (décidément...) avec mon Macbook unibody acheté en février 2010 et qui n'est plus sous garantie.

Il s'agit de l'alimentation de ce dernier. Alors, j'ai du mal à trouver l'origine du problème. J'ai d'abord pensé au magsafe qui commençait à déconner car il fonctionnait bien dans un sens et mal dans l'autre. Et également lorsque je manipulais le fil, la lumière verte disparaissait et revenait. Puis, ça a quasiment arrêté de marcher, ça devenait difficile de charger ma batterie ou mettre sous secteur si je faisais un mouvement. J'ai alors commencé à me renseigner pour acheter un nouveau cable mais vu le prix, j'ai préféré prendre mon temps.

Cependant, voilà 3 jours que la prise fonctionne quasiment normal. Je veux dire par là que je peux manipuler l'ordinateur sans, ou presque, faire disparait la lumière de la diode.

Alors voilà mon interrogation : d'où vient le problème ? De la prise magsafe ou de mon Mac ?

Que me conseillez-vous ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Danilooza (22 Avril 2011)

Salut, 

Tu as bien un ami possesseur d'un macbook (pro), tu essaies avec son chargeur et tu seras fixé! 

Après si c'est à cause de ton chargeur, t'as pas 36000 solutions! 
Si c'est le macbook en lui-même, je ne peux pas t'aider


----------



## Luxless (23 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 
J'ai le même souci et ça vient bien du Magsafe pour ma part. Il y a un espèce de faux contact quand je bouge le fil. Pourtant, je ne l'ai pas malmené, il est posé sur mon bureau quand il charge et je ne transporte jamais le chargeur... Je n'ai vraiment pas tiré sur le fil ou quoi que ce soit qui aurait pu l'abimer. Mon macbook est encore sous garantie, vous pensez que c'est pris en charge par Apple ? 

Merci 

Lux'


----------



## r e m y (23 Avril 2011)

Si tu ne veux pas connaitre ça..







Fais changer le chargeur


----------



## Luxless (23 Avril 2011)

Ok. Bon mon Magsafe c'est pas cette génération là non plus. C'est les Magsafe avec les embouts en alu pas les blancs. Mais tu pense que c'est pris en charge par Apple ? Parce que sincèrement, je le l'ai pas malmené ce chargeur...


----------



## Thiball (23 Avril 2011)

Danilooza a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Tu as bien un ami possesseur d'un macbook (pro), tu essaies avec son chargeur et tu seras fixé!
> 
> ...



Je n'ai personne dans mon entourage à proximité qui possède un Mac. Pas moyen de tester donc.

En fait, je demandais pour savoir si certains avaient rencontré le même problème car j'ai des difficultés à trouver l'origine du problème.


----------



## octo (27 Avril 2011)

bonjour,

j'ai effectivement le même soucis depuis 3 jours !
MBP mai 2010
réinitialisation PRAM et SMC sans succès_...
_


----------



## klim (9 Mai 2011)

J'ai eu le même souci et au vu du prix du chargeur j'ai décidé de faire avec jusqu'au jour ou celui-ci m'a lâché.
Je n'ai donc eu d'autre choix que d'en racheter un. Cependant j'ai pris le temps de démonter l'ancien pour découvrir un fil dessoudé à l'intérieur. Le problème c'est que vous ne pouvez pas réparer facilement car le chargeur n'est pas fait pour être démonté, vous n'avez pratiquement pas d'autre choix que de racheter sauf si un chargeur un peu abimé (après avoir été ouvert) vous convient.


----------



## ChouFromBZH (15 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour
Je viens juste d'avoir un problème avec mon magsafe aussi.
Avant de vous lancer dans les SAV et cie je vous conseillerai de regarder les petits connecteurs de plus près. En fait ils sont montés sur ressort. 
J'ai remarqué que les miens ne ressortaient pas bien, surtout le petit central. Je les ai "aidés" un peu avec un couteau pointu, et ça y est la batterie se recharge. 
J'ai aussi nettoyé le connecteur sur l'ordi et sur le chargeur au vinaigre blanc (dégraissant) HORS TENSION et batterie démontée biensur. Je ne sais pas si ça à joué mais ça recharge à nouveau


----------



## Forza Alfa (24 Avril 2012)

Je déterre ce topic juste pour dire que je viens d'avoir eu le même soucis (MacBook Pro) et que c'est pris en garantie, j'ai reçu le nouveau ce matin mais l'autre remarche impeccable depuis hier (nettoyage?).

Je ne sais pas quoi faire renvoyer le "vieux" ou le garder et me faire prendre la caution de 50 euros (moins importante que un chargeur neuf)?


----------

